# capping off rain bird heads?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Rain bird used to have a free (for basics) irrigation help line and design service. Try this?

http://www.rainbird.com/homeowner/design/

I am not one that is wild about leaving a bunch of dead legacy irrigation plumbing under pressure with capped risers around the yard. Too easy to break or crack them. If you want to keep the fitting for some later purpose. Dig down, remove the risers, and insert threaded plugs of the correct size into the supply line sprinkler fitting. You will want to use teflon tape on the threads so they do not leak. Take care not to strip the threads on the fitting. 










In your case, where it is unlikely you will ever need the circuit you mention. I would dig down and cap the entire supply line to all the heads beyond heads still in use with a permanent glued on PVC or threaded on galvanized (if it happens to be real pipe) end cap. 

You might cap the one sprinkler fitting where your neighbor is providing water. If you change neighbors and the new one doesn't water you can then bring that one back to life. Again, if it were me I would not cap the riser but would plug the fitting. I would put a threaded plug into the pipe fitting and remove the riser. Just one less thing under pressure to break. You would not want to glue the plug in should you wish to use the connection again at some future point.


----------

